# Chicopee Police Train in 570 Real-Life Scenarios



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CHICOPEE, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) Chicopee is the only western Massachusetts city with a $32,000 federal grant program protecting officers as well as constituents. "It's the most realistic training they can possibly get." Chicopee police Detective Chris Kellam is one of the force's three instructors of the CAPS program. CAPS, or the Canadian Academy of Practical Shooting, covers over 570 real life scenarios officers deal with from a school shooting to a bar fight. "This is a system that is not a toy; you're actually utilizing your fire arm with real ammo, real bullets when you come into a situation," said Kellam. Sergeant Roy Landry has been a Chicopee police officer for 23 years. He said there's no such thing as a routine call and CAPS captures the experience. "It was an eye opener, it gets your heart pumping a little faster, you notice some sweat forming on your brow. It's very realistic," says Landry. Chicopee is the only Western Massachusetts city to use CAPS. It's as close as you can get to having someone actually shoot back at you. Detective Kellam said, "The program gives officers realistic training and improves their reaction time to respond to high risk situations more effectively."








Watch the video


----------

